# Dublin Riot February 2006



## Renair (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok, I am new to this site, this is my 4th post today I think.....
Below are some shots of a riot that took place in Dublin, Ireland on 26th February 2006.

Comments Welcome:













Photographers also became a legitimate target for the rioters!

www.renebruunphotography.com


----------



## JEazy (Sep 13, 2006)

oh come on, theres gotta be more snaps then that!


----------



## Renair (Sep 13, 2006)

well there is 60 plus pix..... just wasnt sure how many I can post.....


----------



## Renair (Sep 13, 2006)

Love your shots J - Off the cuff and capture the moment.....


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, Renair, next time you post pics, make sure you put spaces between them, will you, so they don't run all together. Here there are only three all in all, so it is still ok, but you can post more, then, however, you should not only put enough spaces between your links, but also number them.

Of these, I like the first best - maybe because the O'Connell-column (am I right here???) can be seen as reflected in that one ambulance man's helmet? There is a whole scene of its own in there, and along with the emotion that the photo evokes through its foremost rescue/first aid scene, it is a nice second layer.


----------



## Renair (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.   I never noticed the reflection to be honest.... well spotted!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 15, 2006)

great pics! can you tell me why there was a riot?


----------



## chris82 (Sep 16, 2006)

these are great shots,did the guarda just let you stand so close and take your shots.


----------



## nitefly (Sep 16, 2006)

Great stuff! Post more.. I really want to see the others.. theres no limit to how many you can post.


----------



## Renair (Sep 16, 2006)

The riot was bascially because members of the Loyalist community from Northern Ireland wanted to march through Dublin City centre which Irish people said it was them rubbing our noses in it.  Many people advised not to march and unfortunately yobs and thugs turned it into a full scale riot!

The GARDA (Irish police force - Irish for "Guardians of the Peace) did not object to us being there (photographers) as they had their hands full and to be honest were completely out numbered!  I will add shots later to my site.

www.renebruunphotography.com

2 new albums added this morning, Dublin 4 / 5


----------



## Renair (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, new photos added under album called reportage 1.


----------



## nitefly (Sep 16, 2006)

Great photos.. Nice website also.


----------



## kursat284 (Sep 18, 2006)

great pics


----------



## Renair (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks, when I get a chance this week I will post my Celebrity album up... Anyone like Angelina Jolie???:hail:


----------



## chris82 (Sep 19, 2006)

hail hail :lmao: id sure like to see the rest of those riot shots.never mind i found your site link


----------

